# All I want for Christmas...(add your own)



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

A target rich environment.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yeah and world peace too !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We'll lets see, i've still got my two front teeth so I am good there.... and i've got that ipad i've been wanting (Nicole says its my birthday and Christmas gift for the next 4 years).

Honestly, I don't need anything. I am hoping for full traps this year during my first full trapping season. I wasn't able to get my hands on as many cages as I wanted to set so I am really hoping for some really good luck on the trap line. The experience and extra cash would be a great thing to have this year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

more time to get out to hunt and trap


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Conibears and footholds to be brought back to Colorado!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> Conibears and footholds to be brought back to Colorado!


HAHAHA! I literally laughed out loud at this one. I would like the same, but what are the chances? This place is run by Californians. Reminds me of the last place we lived... Austin, TX.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

A rifle and shotgun for my boy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought for sure you would want a warm butt Bob


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya Chris, it still [email protected]@ me off. I still have 15 dozen coils and long springs and 6 snares. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* bleeding hearts!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What I wanted my wife already bought for me. I got her something she didn't know she wanted.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I thought for sure you would want a warm butt Bob


Well you know you are not hunting Mn if something isn't froze. By the way frostbite on all 10 fingers sucks......stupid fox making me belly crawl through the snow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you were belly crawling you are probably lucky something else isn't froze....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> A target rich environment.


I think I might have that!







There's many things I'd like but being with Roberta is enough for me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> If you were belly crawling you are probably lucky something else isn't froze....


For sure. You coulda been playing jingle bells by now.....LOL


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> If you were belly crawling you are probably lucky something else isn't froze....


I would have to change my name if that would of happend. Now


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't worry we can do that for you.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

A job that pays more than the 10 dollar range and works you like your getting 20.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

For frozenbutt to change his profile pic. Sorry but it just freaks me out bro. But seriously I JUST WANT TO DROP MY FIRST COYOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well get out there and shot it! You won't get it on here!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

very true matt but got xmas ornament makin with my daughter at school later plus I ordered a new handcall that sos recommended and its suppose to be here today. But Im going out friday morning


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well good luck for Friday morning, I'll be Christmas shopping with Roberta when your heading out.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> For frozenbutt to change his profile pic. Sorry but it just freaks me out bro. But seriously I JUST WANT TO DROP MY FIRST COYOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"were you having a bad dream?"

"fifty-fifty."


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear Santa(AKA PredatorTalk),

All I want for christmas is a fitted PredatorTalk hat in realtree camo. Maybe some stickers too Hint Hint....Wink Wink


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

for my sone to be born healthy and my wife to come through ok that is all i want for christmas

the baby is due any day now so prayers would be appreciated


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

CO204yoter, Prayers sent!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Benbibler said:


> "were you having a bad dream?"
> 
> "fifty-fifty."


Loved the brown stains in that scene.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> for my sone to be born healthy and my wife to come through ok that is all i want for christmas
> 
> the baby is due any day now so prayers would be appreciated


Prayers sent Jason.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Isabelle will keep the baby company. Cool man. Good luck! No wise a$$'n the maternity nurses. They've already heard it all, trust me.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> Loved the brown stains in that scene.


Nasty.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayers out to you guys Jason ! Keep us updated.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes also, Prayers also sent from the frozen North.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> for my sone to be born healthy and my wife to come through ok that is all i want for christmas
> 
> the baby is due any day now so prayers would be appreciated


Good wishes and fingers crossed Jason.


----------

